# Looking to join a cycle club in Lincoln LN5



## rickh01 (2 Jan 2022)

I have recently relocated from Manchester to Lincoln LN5 and was looking to join a club in the surrounding area if anyone has any recommendations please? I obviously do not know the area one single bit so was hoping for somewhere close as I won't be able to commit fully for a while due to work commitments and trying to renovate our new house up. Preferably a club that doesn't split up fully on the ride back as I will have no idea where I will be.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2022)

A couple of my son's team-mates were in Lincoln Wheelers, with their parents still in the club: http://www.lincolnwheelers.co.uk/

Another couple of riders I know are in VC Lincoln: https://www.veloclublincoln.co.uk/site/index.php

There's also COBL (https://www.cobl.cc/the-club), Doddington CC (https://www.doddingtonhall.com/eating-and-shopping/shopping/giant-bike-shop/doddington-cycling-club/) plus PainTrain who appear more race-focused (https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/club/profile/8245/paintrain-lincoln) and a few others.

My eldest son's down in LN5 at the university, but doesn't ride a bike. We do go down there and ride however. There's a 'race' circuit at Yarborough Leisure Centre and also some audaxes run out of Witham which are well organised.


----------



## wajc (2 Jan 2022)

Mr Lane has summarised the local cycling clubs nicely. There are other smaller clubs such as Greetwell CC around as well so you've got plenty of choice.

The local audax event he is referring to is the Witham and Blues 200K (from Waddington a couple of miles south of Lincoln). There is also the Lincoln Imp 110K (from Cherry Willingham east of Lincoln) which is a great introduction to cycling in the Lincolnshire Wolds AONB.


----------

